# Mein SWITCH macht Geräusche



## lukelukeluke (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe das Problem, dass mein Switch (3com 10/100mb) ein Dauergeräusch von sich gibt. Es ist ein "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF". Als ich Ihn mal aufgeschraubt habe, merkte ich, dass es nur eine Platine darin hat, nicht mal einen Lüfter. Das Geräusch schien von einem schwarzen Microchip zu kommen...
Was kann das sein? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
-Luke


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Deiner beschreibung nach hört es sich so an als wenn irgendwo Druck entweichen würde oder irgendwo etwas am durchschmoren ist.
Wenn das Ding noch Garantie hat, dann ganz schnell umtauschen, andernfalls neu kaufen.

Ein 8 Port 10/100Mbit Switch von LevelOne gibt es z.b. bei eBay schon für knapp 23€.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## lukelukeluke (9. Juli 2005)

Hi dr dau,

Danke für deine Antwort!
Jedoch kann das Gerät denke ich kaum Druck ablassen. Und durchschmorren: Das Gerät pfeifft schon ein halbes Jahr vor sich hin . Noch eine Idee?

Gruss, Luke


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Juli 2005)

Elko's können z.b. Druck ablassen........oder halt gleich platzen.  

Hat das Ding ein internes oder externes Netzteil?
Wenn es intern ist, könnte es auch dieses sein.
Aber man kann auf so engem Raum schlecht hören von wo das Geräusch tatsächlich kommt.
Genauso wenig kann ich hören wie sich dein Switch anhört.
Wenns schon ein halbes Jahr so ist, denke ich auch nicht dass da was am schmoren ist.

Mehr fällt mir so auch nicht ein, steckt ja auch nicht wirklich viel in so einem Ding drin.


----------

